# Erfahrungen Radon 29er



## mogwai1904 (4. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich über die Anschaffung eines neuen MTB nachdenke, interessieren mich eure Erfahrungen mit den 29er von Radon, speziell das 6.0 und das 7.0.
Ich werde das Rad als Allroundbike für Touren und leichtes Gelände nutzen. Es wird mein einziges Rad sein und eine Tour mit der Familie sollte damit auch drin sein. Ich habe mich in einem anderen Thread schon über die 26er von Canyon erkundigt, da ich eigentlich eher an ein 26er Modell gedacht habe. 
Aufgrund meines Nutzungsprofils und meiner Grösse (1,85 m) käme aber vielleicht auch ein 29er in Frage.
Es wäre schön, wenn jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.

Danke im voraus und viele Grüsse aus dem Rheinland....


----------



## MalteetlaM (4. März 2013)

Von 22-27 werde ich Radurlaub machen. So wie es momentan aussieht bekomme ich ein Radon 29er. Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir dannmeine Erfahrungen mitteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beo6633 (4. März 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9334263#post9334263

Hallo, schau mal hier nach, da wirst Du bereits einige wertvolle Infos finden.
Fahre jetzt fast genau ein Jahr das ZR Race 29 7.0
Das Rad ist wirklich sehr universal einzusetzen. Habe mir einen wirklich bequemen neuen Sattel zugelegt, eine Lenker mit etwas Rise, andere Griffe (Ergon) und als Reifen inzwischen die X-King von Conti drauf. Damit geht von Singletrail bis Fahrradweg alles. Luftdruck einfach zwischen 2 und 4 Bar je nach Einsatzgebiet variieren.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## mikeonbike (18. März 2013)

tach auch,

ich habe mich die letzten monate auch mit diesem thema beschäftigt. obwohl ich aktuell gerade ein 26er hardtail für ein paar t's aufgebaut habe, hat mich die neugierde gepackt.

im fokus war bei mir vor allem rahmen und gabel. der rahmen, weil dieser für eine aufwertung durch bessere komponenten geeignet sein sollte. die gabel sollte in erster linie von rock shox ab modell reba sein. fox habe ich ausgeschlossen, da wartungsintensiver, teurer und im bedarfsfall vom service her deutlich träger als rock shox.

29er sind im vergleich zu einem 26er mal grundsätzlich sauteuer. bis 1500  bekommt man normalerweise auch nur 0815 rahmen. 

press fit, direct mount, steckachse vorne und hinten, innenverlegte züge und tapered steuerrohr gibt es zu einem preis ab 1299,- normalerweise nirgends, ausser bei canyon und bei radon. bzgl. der lieferbarkeit habe ich bei radon keine woche auf das gelieferte rad gewartet. canyon kann nicht mal einen liefertermin nennen. 

hier gibt's mehr dazu....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10414397&postcount=316

viele grüsse,
mike


----------

